# Welche Grafikkarte für CRYSIS mit 22" LCD ?



## partitionist (21. September 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte holen um Crysis flüssig zu spielen. Welche GK würdet ihr mir empfehlen würde gerne auf voller Auflösung 1600x1200 spielen auf meinem 22" Bildschirm, würde so um die 350€ ausgeben.


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. September 2007)

Willst du Crysis flüssig mit allen Details spielen?
Weil dann wirst du mit 350€ nicht weit kommen denke ich, auser vielleicht wenn du schon eine recht schnelle Karte hast und diese im SLI oder Crossfire verbund nutzen möchtest.


----------



## MiMi (21. September 2007)

Du solltest dir gut ueberlegen, ob du nur fuer crysis ne neue graka anschaffen willst. warte doch einfach, dann geht der preis noch um einiges runter. denk auch dran das der rest der hardware auch passen sollte, ram cpu etc


----------



## partitionist (21. September 2007)

Will mir sowieso erst nächsten Monat einen neuen PC zusammenbauen, naja mal schaun. Isteine GK mit mehr oder weniger Speicher besser/schneller ?


----------



## tlj (21. September 2007)

Also eine mit mehr Speicher ist besser z.b. die 8800GTS mit 320mb kannsu in die tonne kloppen, wenn du dir eine neue kaufst mindestens 640 wenn am besten mehr ^^ alles was auf der Grafikkarte berechnet und bearbeitet wird muss iwo zwischengelagert werden, ist zu wenig speicher vorhanden wird alles auf den ram ausgelagert und die verbindung zwischen dem internen speicher der Graka ist um einiges schneller als der zum RAM


----------



## partitionist (21. September 2007)

Ist die hier zu empfehlen ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...eN%3d3%7e/Action/1/Page/1/cat/c5_PC-Hardware/


----------

